# Would you still use gear if it was going to cause your early death?



## SFW (Jun 5, 2014)

If you knew your gear abuse was going to end your life 20 years prematurely, would you still abuse it? I mean, were all gonna die, yeah. And the last 15-20 years are probably the worst anyway. 

There is no way in hell that supraphysiological doses of gear over periods of years or decades has zero effect on the human body, so please dont start with that "Theres no proof" nonsense. Youre an ignorant fuck if you believe that. We all know the risks. Be it cardiovascular/heart, stoke, liver, etc. Not to mention shitty labs using powders from china with heavy metals, etc. Or being pozzed by gay muslim sponsors who hate americans and secretly jizz inside our vials.

This is neither an anti gear thread nor is it a pro gear thread. Just curious what you homos would do if faced with the possibility of early death or living to 75+ as a not-big, skinny fat geezer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2014)

we're all fucked, unless yoar using bunk DRSEGE


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes. 

People are pass on living because they are afraid to die are pussies.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 5, 2014)

If you don't pin, you don't win....

AP gear is jizz and metal free, and it's approved by Obamacare....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW, that's really a great question SFW. I guess I would have to think about all the factors. 1st...Am I ever going to compete? No, probably not. 2nd...Do I need the advantage in a sport or line of work? No, not really. 3rd...Is it clearly a vanity decision? Yes, absolutely! The problem is I don't look like Swiper, HeavyIron, Capt, KOS(yes I said KOS! Look at the man's before and afters) or anyone else with a great/good body on this board or in life. I have busted my ass in the past and have done long cycles, short cycles, high dose and low dose. I've gotten as fat as 295 pounds and as low(for me) as 245 pounds. Unfortunately I have titty fat that I've had since childhood. Even anorexia(spell) many many years ago to the point of almost hospitalization(long story) could not get rid of my bitch tits. I have battled stomach fat and titty fat all my life and have thought about getting gyno surgery or liposuction of my chest many times. This is not a sob story but an explanation. If I could have defined pecs and just a flat stomach(wouldn't care about even a 6 pack) and be confident walking around with my shirt off working outside on the yard or at the beach then YES!!! I would give up years!


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree. You should hire a coach or nutritionist.  I know a good one if you need. Worth every $


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> WOW, that's really a great question SFW. I guess I would have to think about all the factors. 1st...Am I ever going to compete? No, probably not. 2nd...Do I need the advantage in a sport or line of work? No, not really. 3rd...Is it clearly a vanity decision? Yes, absolutely! The problem is I don't look like Swiper, HeavyIron, Capt, KOS(yes I said KOS! Look at the man's before and afters) or anyone else with a great/good body on this board or in life. I have busted my ass in the past and have done long cycles, short cycles, high dose and low dose. I've gotten as fat as 295 pounds and as low(for me) as 245 pounds. Unfortunately I have titty fat that I've had since childhood. Even anorexia(spell) many many years ago to the point of almost hospitalization(long story) could not get rid of my bitch tits. I have battled stomach fat and titty fat all my life and have thought about getting gyno surgery or liposuction of my chest many times. This is not a sob story but an explanation. If I could have defined pecs and just a flat stomach(wouldn't care about even a 6 pack) and be confident walking around with my shirt off working outside on the yard or at the beach then YES!!! I would give up years!




It's not just about body composition. Gear makes life better. The psychological benefits are actually the best part, to me.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says, gearz saved my life....


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 5, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It's not just about body composition. *Gear makes life better.* The psychological benefits are actually the best part, to me.



I agree, the physical end of it is terrific but that's only a part of the many benefits. I will always use GEAR


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I agree, the physical end of it is terrific but that's only a part of the many benefits. I will always use GEAR





Yep! I haven't had 1 negative issue besides the night sweats my 1st time with tren. I found my sweet spot and the benefits are endless, anything in moderation is acceptable.


And this is my favorite pic of this gem. She thought she was being silly, I had to take a pic, cause she just doesn't realize how fine she is.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> ^^ you really need to hire some coaches if you can't even achieve KOSs look on your own.


It wasn't so much as achieving a certain look as opposed to getting rid of my tits and gut. With the anorexia I was 171 pounds and had a flat stomach and was way thinner then KOS but still had my tits. I suppose it was and still is in my head but once again Farva, thank you for being so blunt. Maybe I do need to look into a coach!


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 5, 2014)

wait...  I have muslim jizz in my gear?  No wonder I keep kneeling towards Mecca 

Honestly, I wish I would have started earlier.  I psychologically feel so much better just on a TRT dose.  I always had confidence issues and I attribute a lot of my confidence boost to what this has done for me.  So definitely I would continue.....   Besides, I have great life insurance and am definitely worth more dead to the wife and kids...


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 5, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> And this is my favorite pic of this gem. She thought she was being silly, I had to take a pic, cause she just doesn't realize how fine she is.


Are you just doing this to make everyone jealous?   cuz its working!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Are you just doing this to make everyone jealous?   cuz its working!



lol naw man, just stoked she's on my team!


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> WOW, that's really a great question SFW. I guess I would have to think about all the factors. 1st...Am I ever going to compete? No, probably not. 2nd...Do I need the advantage in a sport or line of work? No, not really. 3rd...Is it clearly a vanity decision? Yes, absolutely! The problem is I don't look like Swiper, HeavyIron, Capt, KOS(yes I said KOS! Look at the man's before and afters) or anyone else with a great/good body on this board or in life. I have busted my ass in the past and have done long cycles, short cycles, high dose and low dose. I've gotten as fat as 295 pounds and as low(for me) as 245 pounds. Unfortunately I have titty fat that I've had since childhood. Even anorexia(spell) many many years ago to the point of almost hospitalization(long story) could not get rid of my bitch tits. I have battled stomach fat and titty fat all my life and have thought about getting gyno surgery or liposuction of my chest many times. This is not a sob story but an explanation. If I could have defined pecs and just a flat stomach(wouldn't care about even a 6 pack) and be confident walking around with my shirt off working outside on the yard or at the beach then YES!!! I would give up years!



Man I hear you bro... I have never delt with the tit fat but the belly fat is a bitch for me to get rid of... I have been dieting, lifting and cardio for month 1 1/2 straight and I dont see alot of difference I only fill tighter and larger. I am smaller in some but at first look see the damn belly. i have finally gotten where I dont look to bad with a shirt on but off I got that damn log hang on the belly. 
Keep trying you will get it bro. I know I am going to keep it going I hope to have mine off by sept 1.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 5, 2014)

To answer the question.. Hell yes cause I would still live longer on gear then not. I would be a really big fat ass if not for the test I take.. .Life would not be as good.... And the guy that came up with tadalafil is a fucking saint.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 5, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol naw man, just stoked she's on my team!



She is quite a catch!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> She is quite a catch!



Thanx, appreciate that, but brotha, you ever meet me and you'd know just how right you are!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 5, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol naw man, just stoked she's on my team!



lol, nice post brother. My wife is 13 yrs younger than me and she thinks she got the better deal too.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> If the man boobs are really messing with your head that much why not just get some gyno surgery, I'm sure it would be worth cost.


You are right brother and I have gone back and forth even so much as getting a phone conciltation. But I keep going back to thinking I can do it without surgery. I think I have reached that point in my life when it needs to be done. Hell, with all the money I've dropped on gear over the years I probably could have had 2 gyno surgeries


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It's not just about body composition. Gear makes life better. The psychological benefits are actually the best part, to me.



absolutely...best anti depressant ever.... better recovery....not much size or strength increases for me...but I am so much calmer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I don't care what anyone says, gearz saved my life....


 it sure did me...metabolic syndrome....sleep apnea...I was getting nowhere ...now at least I get what I put in


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> It wasn't so much as achieving a certain look as opposed to getting rid of my tits and gut. With the anorexia I was 171 pounds and had a flat stomach and was way thinner then KOS but still had my tits. I suppose it was and still is in my head but once again Farva, thank you for being so blunt. Maybe I do need to look into a coach!



its not you...I wronged him in another life and he cant stand anything positive being said about me...I am proud of him for actually start to talk about things other me tho


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> lol, nice post brother. My wife is 13 yrs younger than me and she thinks she got the better deal too.



you get what I'm sayin' then.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it sure did me...metabolic syndrome....sleep apnea...I was getting nowhere ...now at least I get what I put in



See, don't care what anyone says, done correctly these things are like vitamins.


----------



## stuman455 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gear and workouts have improved my life. It was Opiates and now its gear. Ill stick with the gear.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 5, 2014)

Did I miss a pic dammit?


----------



## stuman455 (Jun 5, 2014)

well workouts and diet has improved my life and gave me something positive to take place of neg. Gear well, we will see in about 12 weeks. lol


----------



## s2h (Jun 5, 2014)

long term Arimidex use is worse for you then long term gear use...that is factual...i have lived this long too piss real slow...so i guess its worth it..


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 5, 2014)

Makes you wonder what you'll be doing at 65


----------



## sneedham (Jun 5, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Yep! I haven't had 1 negative issue besides the night sweats my 1st time with tren. I found my sweet spot and the benefits are endless, anything in moderation is acceptable.
> 
> 
> And this is my favorite pic of this gem. She thought she was being silly, I had to take a pic, cause she just doesn't realize how fine she is.



What? Where is the PIC? Damnit Iron.....


----------



## sneedham (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't abuse gears fuckers........ I do not need to vote in this poll......


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 5, 2014)

In all seriousness, I would be more than happy to make it to 60 and stroke out or have a massive heart attack at that point. If it came in my 30s or 40s I'd have to call that a bad investment. I'm just recently what I would call fully self sufficient and my 20's are almost halfway over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2014)

s2h said:


> long term Arimidex use is worse for you then long term gear use...that is factual...i have lived this long too piss real slow...so i guess its worth it..



What about aromasin?


----------



## the_predator (Jun 6, 2014)

^Yes, I love the new avi with the "chub" factor! Oh, nice wheels too.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

sneedham said:


> What? Where is the PIC? Damnit Iron.....



Sneedham!

not divorced yet, don't wanna get myself into any unneeded drama.

All I know is I was being all sad and dejected, took a drive and ended up in Del mar, San Diego...

Walked about 5 miles on the beach, then low and behold...that!


----------



## s2h (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Makes you wonder what you'll be doing at 65



Wearing diapers....things go 180 after 50....


----------



## s2h (Jun 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What about aromasin?



Aromasin doesnt lower your hdl like adex does...but the guess is what it does to you in the long haul by eliminating aromatase enzymes...not sure anybody reallyknows...but I would take aromasin over adex ed....


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Would I use gear if it would cost me 20 years? Absolutely not. But I don't think being on TRT year round and doing 1 cycle a year is gonna take 20 years off my life.  I get regular blood work and checkups and actually cut out alot of other unhealthy shit I was doing too.  And the one cycle I do will probably stop when I reach my 40s then just stay 0n 150-180 mgs of test year round.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

I love how most people have bunk gear on the survey.... makes me feel real comfortable


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 6, 2014)

s2h said:


> Wearing diapers....things go 180 after 50....



Then why am I wearing diapers now???


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Then why am I wearing diapers now???



Because of your fetish?


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 6, 2014)

I did abuse.  I am old now. I will die soon. i have to go jack off now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Then why am I wearing diapers now???



Who wipes your bot bot I wonder?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL @ wp's vote. God see you gmp approved fda in kazakstan sterons number one satisfied customers


----------

